# Porta potty



## morph4me (Aug 22, 2007)

I love the reactions of these people


----------



## Carol (Aug 22, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:

:roflmao: :roflmao:

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 22, 2007)

Brilliant... you can do so many different ways with that gag.


----------



## bluemtn (Aug 22, 2007)

What MAC said!!!  No wonder I refuse to use those things...


----------



## LuzRD (Aug 22, 2007)

Lmao!!!!!!!


----------



## Aikikitty (Sep 8, 2007)

:lol:   :rofl:       :roflmao: *LOL!!!!!*


----------



## BrandiJo (Sep 8, 2007)

haha


----------



## bydand (Sep 8, 2007)

:lfao:  That is a good one.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 8, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## TimoS (Sep 10, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Brilliant... you can do so many different ways with that gag.



Indeed


----------



## Lynne (Sep 11, 2007)

Speaking of a "gag," you couldn't pay me to sit in the "conference" room.  Everytime that porta potty door opens, who is the joke on?


----------

